# iPhone 2.1 is available



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hoping this will fix all the stability issues and flu-like symptoms my iPhone has been exhibiting for the past month. Just in the nick of time, too, as I was about to hurtle my phone through the nearest open means of egress. 

Go to iTunes to download it. 

Anyone have it yet? I've just started the download here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks. Guess I have something to do when I get home.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I will be doing this as soon as I get home from work tonight...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Downloading now!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I _really_ hope this fixes the lag when typing text messages...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> as I was about to hurtle my phone through the nearest open means of egress.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's a list of of updates from macrumors.com:



> As promised, Apple has released the iPhone 2.1 firmware through iTunes this morning. The iPhone 2.1 firmware contains the following updates as listed by Apple:
> 
> - decrease in call set-up failures and call drops
> - significantly improve battery life for most users
> ...


I've noticed texting is much better - still a little laggy, but not as bad as before - it was almost unusable before this update.

Some UI changes I've noticed:
- The "Edge" icon has been changed - Whoo hoo!! Way to fix top priority issues there, Apple! :lol:
- Playlists in iPod now have the Album title and artist listed under the song name, which is pretty cool
- Someone reported on another forum that you can create Genius playlists in the iPhone - I can't find this on the phone itself, just in iTunes 8.0 - UPDATE: you have to sync a second time after updating to get it to appear under "Playlists"


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I _really_ hope this fixes the lag when typing text messages...


I noticed this recently as well, but did not always do that.....

Same when responding to e-mails.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dshu82 said:


> I noticed this recently as well, but did not always do that.....
> 
> Same when responding to e-mails.


I've had the problem since day 1... Mostly with text messages... It doesn't do it _every_ time I type a text... but I would say 8.5/10 times it will.... I can literally get so far ahead of it, that I have to set it down for 45-60 seconds for it to catch up... It's terrible...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I've had the problem since day 1... Mostly with text messages... It doesn't do it _every_ time I type a text... but I would say 8.5/10 times it will.... I can literally get so far ahead of it, that I have to set it down for 45-60 seconds for it to catch up... It's terrible...


and then you have to go back and delete half of it because your fat thumbs pressed the wrong key 45 seconds ago. :lol:

Make sure you guys sync it twice after the update - many people are reporting not only Genius not working til after the second sync but a lot of the same issues are still present until you've done it twice.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Might I suggest get a Black Berry. 
Great Email and text msgng.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Might I suggest get a Black Berry.
> Great Email and text msgng.


Been there done that. Experienced crap with that too - actually, three different models - 7130, 8800 and 8120. Lame email due to BB server outages, buggy software and limited third party apps.

With all its bugs, I still think the iPhone is a great device. It just needs work. As long as the list posted above has _truly_ been addressed I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have mine pwned and I have it customized just how I want it. My friend has an instinct and the only feature I'm jealous of is turn by turn voice navigation. I was hoping this firmware would include that feature. Hopefully the next update. Once I have that it'll be perfect in my opinion. Of course I would like a simpler way to send MMS easier also. After they add both these features it'll be perfect in my opinion!


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Supposed battery life improvements - based on a hugely scientific 1/2 day, NOT...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> Supposed battery life improvements - based on a hugely scientific 1/2 day, NOT...


The improvements listed above are provided by Apple, not from user testing.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Brandon428 said:


> My friend has an instinct and the only feature I'm jealous of is turn by turn voice navigation. I was hoping this firmware would include that feature. Hopefully the next update.


That has nothing to do with the firmware.... That will come by way of a third party application...


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone tried the multiple text alerts yet? Since I use this as my pager too I like the fact that if I sleep through the first time it'll do it two more times.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> The improvements listed above are provided by Apple, not from user testing.


I realize that - and when I read this:

"significantly improve battery life for most users"

I might be lead to believe that I would see significant improved battery life. Guess I am not one of the "most users".

I did have 3G turned on. Guess I have to turn it off.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, it was not a normal usage scenario, but I noticed decently better battery life over the weekend. I also noticed my usage numbers being much lower than past weekends.

Overall, it does seem more responsive.

I did still get a hang on Sunday though where my usage and standby times were almost equal.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Battery life is a bit better.

The biggest difference I've seen is in my 3G reception. I'm getting signal in places I never could before.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I downloaded it last night and after the forced update to iTunes 8 it backed up my phone, then attempted to upload the new 2.1 well that crashed and I got a could not complete error 9 which left my phone in limbo - my system would detect it and the phone had the apple logo on the screen with the little spinning circle down on the bottom. 

After waiting about 20 minutes nothing changed so I disconnected the USB Cable and it immediately gave me the "Connect to iTunes" message on the screen. When I did iTunes said that the phone was in "Recovery Mode" and needed to be restored to default then my data could be restored. 

Needless to say it was a nail biting good hour or so before it restored the Image, restored my data and all my music. The only thing that didn't work for some reason was my e-mail that was not restored but I was ok with that. 

Now that I have it I feel as if I have better reception but WAY less battery life. I didn't use my phone at all today and 20 hours later I got the low battery warning.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

After a few days of using it here are my observations:

- Battery life is improved by about 10% based on my own personal usage. 
- Texting is almost there. Now it's at least usable. 
- Some apps still crash 
- Genius in iPod is awesome! Makes it like my own personal Pandora radio using my own music collection. I haven't gotten to use it that much in iTunes 8 yet.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

To add to my earlier comment, My battery life is WAY lower then before, I was able to go 2 days with little usage and now I'm getting less than a full day!!!

When charging the battery it seems to go up to 80 - 90% Full very fast then take an unusual amount of time to reach fully charged. Makes me wonder if they tweaked this a little. 

The biggest improvement to me is by far better reception, many more bars in all areas. In my house I only had a single bar and now have full 3G Signal. At work I had no bars most of the time and now I have several.

Things seem to pop up a little quicker (like Contacts and SMS Messages).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

funhouse69 said:


> To add to my earlier comment, My battery life is WAY lower then before, I was able to go 2 days with little usage and now I'm getting less than a full day!!!
> 
> When charging the battery it seems to go up to 80 - 90% Full very fast then take an unusual amount of time to reach fully charged. Makes me wonder if they tweaked this a little.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting. After more testing I figure my battery life has greatly improved. I had to leave the phone on EDGE most of the time just to make it last two days on one charge. Now I can leave 3G turned on all the time and still get 2 days worth.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Battery life is a bit better.
> 
> The biggest difference I've seen is in my 3G reception. I'm getting signal in places I never could before.


I could not agree more Chris. Reception has improved in my neck of the woods.

After a few days of "testing" I can also say that my iPhone is more "responsive" now.


----------



## infyx (Sep 16, 2008)

I will have to upgrade to 2.1.
I am always afraid it will break more than fix when updating...


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok I charged my phone last night at 3am to 100% full then today I specifically did not make any calls. I have WiFi enabled and it is connected to a network at home and one at work (has been since day one). I connect 3G at both locations. I received 2 SMS Messages today and by midnight I was at the Low Battery Warning. 

As I said I was able to go at least 2 days sometimes close to 3 without recharging. 

I will agree that I have much improved reception though.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow, that is really strange. What are your usage and standby times? I know my usage time dropped quite a bit from what I would see in a normal day before and I get much better battery life, except when I get a hang and then they are almost the same and batt life sucks.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

2.1 has definitely fixed the horrid text message issue I was having... but that's about it...

The battery life still seems just as bad as it was... I do "push" my phone pretty hard (Wi-Fi, 3G, and Bluetooth on)... but the battery life is unacceptable... I put it on the charger every night... so I start with a full charge in the morning... and I have to plug it up via USB to my work computer at least twice throughout the day for it to make it... 

And as far as reception goes, I haven't noticed any stronger signals... and not sure if this is software related or not... but in the last 2 days, I've had nearly every call dropped... not exaggerating... At least 20 calls... After spending over 45 minutes on the phone with AT&T, they advised me to get the SIM swapped out... and agreed to let me and my wife buy new phones at contract price if we so choose... I just got the SIM swapped tonight.. so haven't had much time to check and see if that resolved the issue...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll tell you one thing though... If I'm still having these issues with the iPhone when this comes out... I'm gonna have to have a long chat with myself... :lol:


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

After doing a little more testing I've realized that my phone is taking WAY longer to fully charge then when I first got it. At the same time the nice little graphic on the screen seems to indicate that it is fully charged but when I would check my usage it didn't reflect that. 

So after fully charging it to the point that the phone itself says it is fully charged (when the usage time shows all 0's since fully charged) I've been able to get about 2 days of low usage out of it and I was just a little before getting the low battery message.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I bet that as your battery got more use, it was able to hold more of a charge. It is pretty common with the Li-poly batteries I have read. I have noticed the short charge effect also when I did not leave it on long enough, yet it acted like it was fully charged up. It must assume full charge if it is within 10 percent or something.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

hey, besides the genius in the ipod function did you noticed that with the hands free if you press the mic once, you stop the music, if you press the mic twice yo forward 1 song, but now with 2.1 firm if you press 3 times the mic, you rewind 1 song.

Nice! check it!


----------

